# Cleaning wood



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, what do you feel is the best solvent (mineral spirits, acetone, etc.) for cleaning wood before finishing?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Could you be a little more specific. I wouldn't use acetone normally, it is very strong.

regards
Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm talking about wiping the wood clean before putting a finish on like lacquer or varnish. I have wiped the wood with a tack cloth, but it just doesn't have that "clean" feeling. So I have started wiping it down with MS before putting a finish on. I could be all alone on this one.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi boxer: It kind of depends on what kind of wood, and what is going to be used to stain and finish it. A wood like teak has a lot of oit in it. Before gluing I use Acetone.
It is also used before the stain goes on. If an oil based stain is to be used, I use MS.
If I am going to use water based products for the stain and finish, I will use a cloth dampened with water. Woodnut65


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Woodnut65
I use mostly exotic woods. I never use stain on them. Mother Nature already took care of that. Right now, I'm making a Wenge & Curly Maple jewelry box. Neither are oily. The only oily wood I've used is Cocobolo, and I used acetone on that.
Kevin


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

MS wiped on before finish not only helps clean the surface but also shows how it will look with a clear topcoat. It also highlights any glue spots that haven't been completly removed(that doesn't happen to any of us). None of the finishers or woodworkers I know use tack cloths any longer. They are just dirt and dust magnets that we save in order to spread on a new project. I use ms,alcohol,naptha or what ever is handy,but never acetone. If you really want to glue oily wood, sand with a higher grit just before gluing,more effective than using acetone.
Regards
Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Jerry. I'll give that a try the next time I use Cocobolo. Being as pricey as it is, I don't use it that often.
Kevin


----------

